# 30-sec skip (vs. scan) on Edge



## Cyraxote (May 29, 2021)

Just got my Edge, upgrading from an 8-yr-old Premiere.

I've been trying to restore the 30-sec skip (vs scan) on the remote, but the old S-P-S-3-0-S doesn't seem to work, because when I press Play and then Select, that turns on quick mode. Also noted that the Select button is now labeled "OK"; could that be part of the problem?

Any other Edge users get this working?

Thanks.


----------



## Cyraxote (May 29, 2021)

Never mind. I seem to have figured it out!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

How did you do it?


----------



## Cyraxote (May 29, 2021)

Well, I guess one of the times I tried the sequence, it must have worked. I have no other explanation.


----------

